# MURDER ! Pure Murder, 11 year old girl forced to take vaccine DIES !



## thirteenknots

11-Year-Old Girl From Brazil Died Four Days After She Was Threatened and Forced to Take COVID Vaccine (thegatewaypundit.com)


Nothing any of you from the COVID-19 Cult can say that will explain 
this one. This is happening all over the globe. Pure Murder !


----------

